# Jeanneau or Catalina



## RandyG (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm considering the purchase of either a new Catalina 355 or a Jeanneau 379. It's not been difficult to identify why so many think both boats are great. But I need to make a decision and can't really find any disadvantages of either to help. I will likely be sailing alone most of the time but have a wife and three college aged kids that may go out. Sailing in the Great Lakes, mostly weekends. I would appreciate any thoughts on each of these boats- but really looking for some reason to choose one over the other.


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

Well for starters the Catalina is made in America, if that's not a good indicator I don't know what is.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Jeanneau is made in America too.

The jeanneau is a more modern design and faster boat. I cannot really tell about the comparative finish quality on either boat but you can judge that for yourself. I believe that both are well built.

If speed and performance is not very important to you, buy the one you like more.

If you can test sail both sailboats. Many tend to just buy the boats by the interior but they are sailboats, made to sail and the way they sail should be an important factor on that choice. Many times it is not just the performance but how the boat feels at the wheel and how the rigging work or not for you. I really recommend a test sail if you have doubts between the two boats. after all we are talking about lots of money and an important choice. It is you that have to decide what you prefer.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I chartered a Jeanneau, I own a Catalina. What I prefer on the Catalina is how accessible things are. The engine is easy to work on on my Catalina. On the Jeanneau when we had to empty the holding tank, we had to climb down into a cockpit locker to get to the valve. The valve on the Catalina is located under a berth.

While how it sails is important (nod to Paulo), just as important in my opinion is how comfortable we are when we are at anchor or not sailing. So after that consideration I look at the interior space that I will use the most, which, as it turns out is most of it. We're tall and the Jeanneau berths on the same size boat were just too short. I much prefer the galley on the Catalina as I can brace myself and prepare food while underway. I did like the Jeanneau's aft head to put wet stuff in without trailing through the rest of the boat.

Catalina is not known for speed, however. But, that isn't a problem for us at this time.

I don't know how Jeanneau's compares, but when I was doing my research, what constantly popped up was how strong Catalina's owners association is as well as how responsive the Catalina factory is to questions. That was important to me as this was our first "big" boat. And there are many, many Catalina sailing clubs around the country. We joined one in our area and they are a wealth of information, help when needed, moral support. At least half the club started out with our size boat so there's no new problem that someone didn't already deal with. It's fantastic.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

What kind of sailboat do you have now? I'm not sure I would recommend buying either of these (or any brand new sailboat) for your first-ever boat. And I definitely would not single-hand them unless you have a lot of experience.

I own a little Catalina and I love it. I've also chartered a Catalina 36 for a week, and the fit, finish, and ergonomics lived up to my high expectations for Catalina. I've walked onto dozens of Catalina models at boat shows, and I just really like their fit and finish. They don't use the total high-end hardware of a custom builder, but what they do use is generally serviceable and well executed for coastal cruising. I know that there are people here who could pick apart certain design decisions of Catalina (and most other production builders) because they would want better access to motor, tanks, etc. and/or better sailing characteristics for offshore. IMO they would pick apart the same things for any Jenneau.

I also chartered a <1-year-old Jenneau Sun Odyssey 379 for a week in BVI. Its wide-ass design with two wheels gives it a really big-boat feel. The drop-down swim platform is a nice design for a mid-sized boat. The SO 379 is one of the most common charter boats out there, so if you really want to get to know it, just charter one for a week. Jenneau has MANY different interior configurations for different charter/owner needs, so any comments on that might be irrelevant to the version that you're looking at.

As for cockpit/deck ergonomics, I like Catalinas better then the SO 379. The 379 has a lot of sleek looking but slippery sloped/curved areas on the deck. I had to watch out that I wasn't stepping on one of these areas. For cabintop handholds, Catalina generally uses SS rails near the outermost edge of the cabin, while the SO 379 had a channel in the cabin top with a plastic overhang, and it was way inboard. The latter looked sleek, but was difficult to grab on to and required you to bend over very far. The Catalina 36's SS rail allowed you to wrap your fingers all the way around it, and was positioned higher and further outboard so you didn't have to bend over so far. That's important because it also allowed you to reach the other way to grab the lifeline more easily. On the Jenneau, you had to bend over so far that reaching the lifeline on the other side was impossible. Overall, I felt much more secure going forward on the Catalina.

Catalina uses hardwood veneers on their interiors, Jenneau uses fake woodgrain melamine. I believe the former will hold up better with temperature/humidity cycles. Just my preference.

I also didn't like the design of the fold-down table on the Jenneau. There was no piano hinge to take the stress off the folding brackets, so the brackets took an awful lot of stress, and the table was a little flimsier as a result. I could envision it falling apart after a few years of chartering.

My wife REALLY liked the design of the head on the SO 379. There was an acrylic folding door that kept the shower/toilet separate from the sink. It's not as good as a dedicated shower, but on that size boat it's about the best compromise you'll find. However, the head configuration might be different in other floorplans for that boat.


----------



## nolesailor (Oct 29, 2009)

I own a Catalina 28 and have been very pleased with her...to the point where our next boat will be a Catalina as well. As mentioned above, there are excellent owner's forums/associations for each of the models, and factory support is great. I've recieved direct correspondence from the factory itself when looking for parts, which they were able to provide. As I am not a racer...I have no complaints about performance.

I've chartered on a Jeanneau 409 and 36i in the BVI for a week...the 409 was nice...wasn't overly impressed with the 36i. I know...neither are the 379...but that said, I would still prefer a Catalina of similar size/age to the 409....but that's jsut me. 

It seems you've heard mainly form Catalina owners, and I'm sure you'll here from Jeanneau owners as well. Both are great boats...for the price of these, I would definately suggest getting to a charter location to at least test the 379. As stated above, they are available in charter fleets...not sure how available the 355 is for charter.


----------



## weinie (Jun 21, 2008)

Jeanneau has a new 349 model coming out... just sayin'

Sailboat Sun Odyssey 349 - Jeanneau Yard


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

weinie said:


> Jeanneau has a new 349 model coming out... just sayin'
> 
> Sailboat Sun Odyssey 349 - Jeanneau Yard


And for the ones that need swallow draft and want to keep performance that boat will have a "premiere" in what regards mass production boats, a fully ballasted big draft swing keel as an option:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/1461410-post6304.html

Regards

Paulo


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

I have an older Catalina 34 and if I'm not mistaken, the 355 is the updated, slightly larger version of the 34. I belong to the C34 owners association and can't tell you how helpful that website has been, both before and after buying the boat. You just can't beat the support you will get when you buy a Catalina.

FYI, because the C34 and C355 are so similar, the C34 Owners Assoc. have invited C355 owners to join the group. I'm sure, once there numbers increase, there will be an official C355 owner's association.
Tons of info is available on that website.


----------



## SailingJackson (Jan 1, 2011)

RandyG said:


> I'm considering the purchase of either a new Catalina 355 or a Jeanneau 379. It's not been difficult to identify why so many think both boats are great. But I need to make a decision and can't really find any disadvantages of either to help. I will likely be sailing alone most of the time but have a wife and three college aged kids that may go out. Sailing in the Great Lakes, mostly weekends. I would appreciate any thoughts on each of these boats- but really looking for some reason to choose one over the other.


Both great boats, but Catalina has a better history for resale value. This is compounded by the use of wood on the Jeanneau. Jeanneau stays more up to date on design fashions and the wood looks very pretty when the boat is new. In 10 years the wood will look old and the design will look dated. It's pretty hard to distinguish a new Catalina from an older Catalina because they go for more classic designs, less trendy designs.

Of course, then there's always that lead keel vs iron keel thing. You might measure the height of the stanchions. I'm not sure, but whenever I'm on a French design boat I get the feeling that their stanchions are just the right height for tripping someone overboard. Seems like Catalina has theirs just a bit higher so I feel safer. I have not measured them, so this might just be my perception.

GTJ


----------



## SailingJackson (Jan 1, 2011)

chuck53 said:


> I have an older Catalina 34 and if I'm not mistaken, the 355 is the updated, slightly larger version of the 34. I belong to the C34 owners website and can't tell you how helpful that site has been, both before and after buying the boat. You just can't beat the support you will get when you buy a Catalina.


The 34 and 36 were low freeboard, skinny, and pretty classic. Catalina tried the Winnebago/Hunter approach and created the 350. The 350 had tremendous room inside but looked a bit blimpish with all the freeboard.

The 350 and 36 were both canceled to create the 355. More voluminous than the 36, less than the 350. A bit more modern overall and probably a fair compromise for the current market.

GTJ


----------



## weinie (Jun 21, 2008)

SailingJackson said:


> The 34 and 36 were low freeboard, skinny, and pretty classic. Catalina tried the Winnebago/Hunter approach and created the 350. The 350 had tremendous room inside but looked a bit blimpish with all the freeboard.
> 
> The 350 and 36 were both canceled to create the 355. More voluminous than the 36, less than the 350. A bit more modern overall and probably a fair compromise for the current market.
> 
> GTJ


But the lines on the 355 are definitely "old fashioned" looking relative to the jeanneau.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Marty will be with you shortly...


----------



## SailingJackson (Jan 1, 2011)

weinie said:


> But the lines on the 355 are definitely "old fashioned" looking relative to the jeanneau.


Absolutely true, from a matter of perspective. One person's "old fashioned" is another person's "classic". It's my belief that classic looks lead to a slower depreciation as classic does not go out of style.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

I saw the 379 at the Miami boat show in 2013, and a larger Catalina. The oven on the 379 is tiny. They skimped on winches, with one coach-top winch for clutches. The inside had that Ikea look. I was impressed by the quality of the Catalina. 

Sail them both. Look at storage, engine access, quality of rigging and plumbing, price them with identical equipment, negotiate and enjoy whichever you choose.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

weinie said:


> Jeanneau has a new 349 model coming out... just sayin'
> 
> Sailboat Sun Odyssey 349 - Jeanneau Yard


Why did you have to post that? I was content with my boat.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I can't decide if our next boat will be another Catalina or French either, but here's some of the things I ponder at night.
Keels - We only haul out every 3 or 4 years to paint with a lead keel, with an iron keel I'd want to haul more often to check it. If you haul every winter, not a factor.
Engines - The French boats have better sound insulation, very quiet at the helm, better raw water strainers, usually Yanmars, a personal favorite. The engine panel on the Jeanneau on port cockpit side is not optimal, the key gets kicked and the throttle is a little awkward for me. The engine covers in a Catalina have a tendency to "work" in a big sea, not a problem but annoying and disconcerting until you figure out what that noise is the first time you're caught in a storm.
Cockpits - Catalina's are more comfortable, I really like the stern perch seats, as others have noted the French boats have smaller cockpits. 
Wood - Very pretty, but I'd prefer not to deal with teak toerails and other wood on the exterior.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

jimgo said:


> Why did you have to post that? I was content with my boat.


I wouldn't be too worried. I have a 2008 Beneteau 343, and this boat is aimed squarely at trying to get me to update to a newer model, as my boat is nearing 5 years of age. I just cant believe the level of "decontenting" they're doing in modern boats (beneteau/jeanneau are the same company). And how expensive they've gotten for the privelege!

Here's an example of what USED to be standard features and now are options, from what I can read of their offer sheet.

Winches - I have 4. Lewmar 44 for jib/genoa and Lewmar 40s for coachroof (mainsheet and spinnaker). The 349 has Harken 35.2s all around. Yes, the jib is 110 vs. my big 135% genoa, but why weaken the winches on the coachroof? Also, standard on my 343 were 3 winches. Now *ALL* coachroof winches are an option (so you only get 2 standard?)

Cleats - I have 6 cleats. Two aft, two midships, two forward. The 349 has cut this down to two forward, two aft. How do you intend to attach spring lines properly? Additional midships cleats are a PREMIERE option package.

The engine mount bracket (for outboard for your dinghy) was standard on my 343. It is now "optional" for the Jeanneau 349.

In-mast furler was standard equipment...is now optional for the Jeanneau 349. This is a debatable option and may be a valid cost cutting move in my opinion. But this boat is going to be tougher to sail in theory.

Fridge was standard in my 343. Now there is a "fridge compartment" as standard feature. You pay extra for fridge

They only give you 1 winch handle standard. I got 3 with my B343 (standard)

Ridgid boom vang is a "PREMIERE" option. It was standard on my 343.

They now have 2 composite construction steering wheels...on a 34 foot boat. I dont know, but my cockpit is crowded enough with ONE wheel. Let alone two. This is a dubious upgrade for a small cruiser.

Cockpit shower was standard on my 343. It is now a "PREFERENCE" option for the 349.

Electric windlass was factory installed option on my 343 but every boat had it. It is now stated as a dealer installed option for the jeanneau.

Anchor kit is an OPTION for the Jeanneau. It was standard dealer commissioning kit for my 343

Like anchors, fenders and docklines are OPTIONS for the 349. They were part of the standard dealer commissioning kit for my 343.

Stainless handrails are standard on the 349. Thats a nice touch. Not offered on my 343.

I do like how the 349 has moved to all LED lighting for interior as well as navigation. MAJOR power consumption reduction.

A battery charger (COME ON??? REALLY!!!) is an option for the 349. PREMIERE package.

I like how they include a accumulator tank. I dont have one...just the pump running every time the taps turn on.

The engine on this boat is *TINY*. 21 HP yanmar? My 343 had a 29hp yanmar, and at times, I do feel the need for extra ooomph under power. Especially with my feathering prop in a counter current. Yowza, this is a VERY small overworked engine!!

No opening hatch in shower. Hot and steamy!

THey dont include the shades and screens as standard equipment. Hope you bring lots of bug spray when you cruise.

Stereo is an OPTION!??!? Geez.

My general opinion on this new boat is that they're decontenting it to HELL just to come in at a low starting price. But *NO ONE* will ever want a boat that stripped down. Once the options start, the price is going to rise....VERY quickly. Not a good value here with questionable expensive features such as dual wheels. I wonder where Hanse/Dufour and others come in at. The french makers are going to get their butts handed to them if they keep up this game.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

We are a family of 4 (2 boys ages 8 and 5). I liked the 349's 3-cabin layout so both of our kids could have their own "room". I also like the idea of the separate shower in the head. The swim platform is also a really nice touch. From a practical perspective, those are three things that are missing from my boat. We have a single, partitioned aft cabin which will be fine while our guys are younger, but in another 4-5 years, I suspect it will get too tight for them. Personally I can do without the 2 wheels. It IS nice, in theory, on a beamy boat because you can always sit on the windward side and have the wheel in easy reach. But I agree, the cockpit tends to look (I have no first-hand experience) a bit crowded, especially as you envision climbing aboard via the swim platform.

Anyway, sorry, I didn't mean to make the thread drift. I think the big take-away from your post for the OP is to look carefully at how the Catalina is outfitted compared to the Jeanneau. When they are "comparably equipped" the pricing may wind up less proportionate.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I had forgotten how short the cockpit was compared to typical Catalinas. The cockpit settees were actually shorter than our C250. However, they were significantly wider, as you would expect from such a wide boat.

The drop-down swim platform was a lot like the back of a pickup truck. It was heavy, and the mechanism for lifting it did not give the best leverage, so I often had to help it out by just pulling it up. It was at just the right height for an inflatable dink (height even with top of the tube). Great for protected waters, but in a swell I could imagine the thing coming down pretty hard on top of the dink.

I also remember that the boat has a "modified B&R rig" almost identical in design to my C250. It has no forward lowers, just aft lowers and swept back spreaders that give the mast its pre-bend through the tension of the uppers. Unlike a true B&R rig, the boat does have a backstay, which is split above the cockpit, going down to chainplates on the transom port and starboard. Not sure if this is exclusive to the charter version of the boat, or also featured in the owner's version. It does make for a cleaner foredeck with less for your genoa to get hung up on when you tack. But it's not as stiff as a traditional rig, and not really adjustable for racing.

Here is a video of our charter, showing the boat in action (make sure to click the "HD" in the lower right corner). Note that our boat had four winches - two under the dodger for halyards/mainsheet, and two by the helm for genoa sheets. And here is the model that we chartered. They call it "Sunsail 38," but the markings on the interior clearly said Sun Odyssey 379.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I'd take a 349 over the 379 personally, or go with an older 36iP if I could find one.....

To say catalina has a stronger owners assoc, while true to a degree, many area's around teh US have owners groups that meet and sail together. Biggest issue is Catalina has been stronger and around in the US a LOT longer than Jeanneau. so from that angle alone, yes one will find this to be true. BUT< at least in the Salish Sea. a group meets in Souther BC ea summer, and over 40 boats show up. I believe Catalina has one or two meetups also locally, along with a few for a given sized boat too.

The 379 will be made in South Carolina where many of the Beneteau's are also made. The 349 is made here too. The 349 is based priced at 120K US. It is ment to be a low balled get you into a boat, so yes, a lot of what are on larger boats as std, are not, as to keep the cost down. Whether you like this type of sales tactic, it exists, My personal take is who cares! no matter the brand or product being purchased.

My older 85 Jeanneau is 28' on deck, and I am some 30 secs faster than a 28mk II, and 10 seconds faster than a C30 based on local PHRF ratings.

Which is truly better.......not sure that is a good question. Both frankly are good boats, both have styles all there own. Kind of a Ford vs chevy vs dodge type of thing when it comes to cars frankly. I personally feel Jeanneau uses better hardware in the Harken brand, not to say the brand Catalina uses is inferior per say.

Here is a link to a world wide Jeanneau owners forum
Home | Jeanneau Owners Network Forum
A link to other news items, how too's etc
Jeanneau Owners Network - the best independant resource for Jeanneau Yachts and Boats worldwide
And there is a face book page too
https://www.facebook.com/groups/jeanneauowners/

Marty


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

FWIW, I think Hunter has upped their game recently. The new Marlow-Hunter 37 might be worth a look if you're interested in buying new. I saw the boat in Annapolis and had a nice 30 minute discussion with David Marlow, and I think he has that company headed in the right direction. That particular boat has much better materials of construction that other Hunters that I have seen.

I am not familiar with your sailing area, so can't comment on the boat's suitability for your region, but it's a similar class to the C355 and SO379.


----------



## Donald_Crowhurst (Jan 13, 2014)

I knee this would be a good thread when i saw the initial post. Would be nice e to hear from some Juneau owners.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Donald_Crowhurst said:


> I knee this would be a good thread when i saw the initial post. Would be nice e to hear from some Juneau owners.


THere is probably only a half dozen of us that own Jeanneau's that post on this forum. World wide, there are more Jeanneau owners than Catalina by thousands.

Marty


----------



## nolesailor (Oct 29, 2009)

blt2ski said:


> THere is probably only a half dozen of us that own Jeanneau's that post on this forum. World wide, there are more Jeanneau owners than Catalina by thousands.
> 
> Marty


Definately agree there...a search of yachtworld will show 4000+ for Beneteau and 2500+ for Jeanneau...with Catalina less than 1000...and likely almost all in the US.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Melrna did a good job of describing quality, cost and option differences between the brands in this thread as well as describing her experience specing out and ordering a new production boat:
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/101286-our-new-boat.html

But one thing no one here has really mentioned is the emotional aspect.

You can compare details all day long, but both companies build a lot of boats so lets assume they're good quality for how most of us will use them.

How do you feel when you spend time aboard? As Donna said you spend a LOT of time living, sleeping, cooking, reading down below. Is the space comfortable. Does it feel homey?

How does it sail? How is her motion in a chop? Is the boat set up to easily single hand? Are you comfortable going forward?

In a nutshell which one feels right?

For us Catalina is the right boat. We like the styling, we like the below deck accommodations and we like how she sails. But that's us. At the end of the day you have to buy the boat that right for you. The boat that as you walk down the dock you'll want to glance at one last time over your shoulder. That's the right boat for you.


----------



## weinie (Jun 21, 2008)

Dollar for dollar, I'd rather by the boat that DOESN'T look like last year's model...plumb bow, folding swim platform, sleeker lines...assuming you are not sacrificing performance or quality.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

weinie said:


> Dollar for dollar, I'd rather by the boat that DOESN'T look like last year's model...plumb bow, folding swim platform, sleeker lines...assuming you are not sacrificing performance or quality.


I do wonder whether the plumb bow thing is a fad that will look dated in a few years. It seems like it's a major design change merely to eek out another foot or so of LWL. I'd think most cruisers might rather have the traditional overhang to prevent glass damage when pulling up the anchor. I guess you could put on a sprit, but that has its own issues. (P-S covered this in their Jan 2013 issue.) Are there other benefits of the plumb bow that I'm missing?

Also, could someone explain the thinking behind these hard chines that we're seeing on the new Jenneaus (and the Marlow-Hunter 37)? What is the performance benefit? How does it affect handling? Doesn't the flat bottom slap while at anchor?

Overall, the risk of buying a boat that looks like "this year's boat" is that if the design changes don't catch on in the marketplace, then next year it will definitely look like "last year's boat." I can understand wanting the latest design changes when buying a brand new boat. But one of the benefits of buying used is that you know which design changes were just fads, and cross those boats off your list.


----------



## baboon (Aug 7, 2008)

I have looked at the 379 and 409, and sailed the 409 and have some thoughts about the designs. The plumb bow is most likely more than a style issue, more waterline does increase performance and seems here to stay. The chines are another matter, in these cruising boats they are more about increasing interior space, there seems to be some debate about the performance enhacement. How you feel about the look compared to the Catalina is personal.

The drop down stern seems to be the way most boats are going, a sugar scoop just eats up too much space for a given boat length. The added complexity is a valid concern, but unless you swim a lot, seems to be a good compromise.

I thought I would not like the twin wheels until I sailed the boat, now I am converted. The increased visability, mutliple seating options and easy pass through to the rest of the cockpit is great.

The post about how valuable needed features are now optional is a good one, it does give you some flexability to choose what you want, but not including cleats etc is a shady sales tactic in my eyes.


----------



## RandyG (Feb 27, 2014)

I can't thank all of you enough. This thread has been tremendously helpful. I joined the minority ranks of US Jeanneau owners earlier today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Congratulations Randy! But if you're going to stay here, you need to learn that we have a rule - any post like your last one requires PICTURES!

When will she be ready?


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

baboon said:


> I have looked at the 379 and 409, and sailed the 409 and have some thoughts about the designs. The plumb bow is most likely more than a style issue, more waterline does increase performance and seems here to stay. The chines are another matter, in these cruising boats they are more about increasing interior space, there seems to be some debate about the performance enhacement. How you feel about the look compared to the Catalina is personal.
> 
> ....


Regarding chines what you say its true if you are talking about boats like the New Hunter 37 and 40. They say that on the design brief. The chines on the 409 or other jeanneau are very different from the ones on the Hunter and the gain of interior space is minimal regarding the same type of hull without chines.

But I agree with you that they are not there to increase performance, if by performance you mean speed but they are there to make the boat easier to sail....and that in some way can also be regarded as improving the sail performance if that has no negative influence in speed, and they have not.

Regarding plumb bows designers are now taking the next steep making them slightly inverted for the same reason that they made them plumb: Better sailing performance increasing LWL. As someone pointed out that has some problems in what regards the anchor setup and the boats that went that way feature the bow roller and anchor stand on the structure of the geenaker "pole", well away from the bow. He are just starting to see this setup and I believe in the future you will see them much more...but not on very inexpensive boats because that is more expensive.

Congratulations RandyG. Don't forget to post your impressions about the boat when you have sailed it long enough and also post regarding what you like and not. That is always very useful to all that have the same problem you had and has someone said: there are few sailors with new jeanneaus on this forum.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## weinie (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! Please post pics and details! I almost pulled the trigger on a 379 the end of last summer. The only thing holding me back was that it was just too big for me to single hand day sail/after work sail. But it's a beautiful boat. Did you get the in mast furling and shoal keel?


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Congratulations! I assume it's the SO 379.

Now tell us some more about yourself. What boats have you sailed on? What is your level of experience? It will help for people to determine what level of advice you need.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Make sure you register on the Jeanneau owners network and forum. THere is also a picture album on that site as well.

Marty


----------



## ArcherBowman (Jul 1, 2009)

My First Mate and I fell in love with the interior of the Jenneau 44 DS at the boat show two years ago.

Tell me, is the Jenneau considered to be a "sea kindly" boat? Safety is vital, but if cruising is an uncomfortable business, we're unlikely to do a lot of it.


----------



## Tallswede (Jul 18, 2012)

I looked at both these boats this weekend and have to say I would buy the Beneteau 37 version. I much prefered the interior, storage and cockpit on it. The Jeanneau was nice but didn't push my buttons although better than older models. The Catalina 355 I really want to like but coming down the companionway I would hit my backside on the angled sink cabinet of the galley every time. The Catalina 385 was much better for me. 'Course I'm a big guy so you may not have the same issue. The Beneteau really fit well every where I looked and it does not have the plumb bow of the new 38 or the pickup truck transom either. I'm sure any of them would be a great boat though.

Kevin


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

> Safety is vital, but if cruising is an uncomfortable business, we're unlikely to do a lot of it.


What do you mean? Cruising CAN be uncomfortable, very uncomfortable; regardless of the boat your on. Have you sailed before?



> I looked at both these boats this weekend and have to say I would buy the Beneteau 37 version. I much prefered the interior, storage and cockpit on it. The Jeanneau was nice but didn't push my buttons although better than older models. The Catalina 355 I really want to like but coming down the companionway I would hit my backside on the angled sink cabinet of the galley every time. The Catalina 385 was much better for me. 'Course I'm a big guy so you may not have the same issue. The Beneteau really fit well every where I looked and it does not have the plumb bow of the new 38 or the pickup truck transom either. I'm sure any of them would be a great boat though.


I'm not sold on the hype of the Catalina(starting to catch up to the rest of the world) and the Beneteau's are starting to get to plastic/european. I like the Jeanneau's. (like the 409) My fav production boat right now are Dufours. Better ergometrics and i think their better built.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

ArcherBowman said:


> My First Mate and I fell in love with the interior of the Jenneau 44 DS at the boat show two years ago.
> 
> Tell me, is the Jenneau considered to be a "sea kindly" boat? Safety is vital, but if cruising is an uncomfortable business, we're unlikely to do a lot of it.


There are two couples with probably 43ds versions that plan to sail elsewhere vs here in the salish sea. One has an 01? the other a more recent version a 2013. Both like them, both have similar interiors etc.......

WIth that in mind. ANY boat may be uncomfortable as mentioned depending upon wind, sea state, you personally vs say me.....I might consider uncomfortable past the point where you do.....

I would take one off shore if that is what you want to do. I would try to avoid Katrina's or equal at all costs, then again, I would do the same in say an Oyster at 3x the cost, possibly a stronger build to some degree......but I would not want to sail thru a katrina none the less, or ANY named storm for that matter.

marty


----------



## HeartsContent (Sep 14, 2010)

I would suggest that you look at a Jenneau to see if you can tolerate the interior (IKEA) and tiny cockpit.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

HeartsContent said:


> I would suggest that you look at a Jenneau to see if you can tolerate the interior (IKEA) and tiny cockpit.


If this is aimed at the OP, suggest you see what he bought. A hint, it was NOT a catalina! island or otherwise!


----------



## Capt Keith (Apr 7, 2014)

I would buy a cruiser based on comfort with sailability second. I've rented a Jeanneau 41 and found it to be comfy enough but not the best sailing boat. good luck!


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

> I would buy a cruiser based on comfort with sailability second. I've rented a Jeanneau 41 and found it to be comfy enough but not the best sailing boat. good luck!


What didn't you like about the sailability? compared to what? Just curious


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

benesailor said:


> ... My fav production boat right now are Dufours. Better ergometrics and i think their better built.


 Dufours are great boats but have also a look at Dehler and Salona, I believe you are going to like them to.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Skipper434343 (Apr 4, 2014)

Have a look at Delphia's , they have centreboards on all their boats , from Delphia 40 and up are A Class certified.
I have Delphia 40.3 with 5,9 ft keel now in Tortola, sail her from Poland in fall 2012 to St. Maarten's, great ocean boat, they build the semi-custom for value of other production boats.
You can get Delphia 40.3 for almost same price as Catalina 385.

Andrew


----------

